# 8Dio Releases Century Ostinato Winds Volumes 1&2



## 8Dio News (Apr 18, 2021)

If you haven't checked it out yet, our Century Ostinato Woodwinds libraries are LIVE!

It is finally here!
Century Ostinato Woodwinds is one of our most awaited releases and we are ecstatic to offer it to you! One of the reasons is that we now offer true ostinato deep-sampling for both Strings, Brass and Woodwinds. This means you can combine all sections together and get complete realistic repeated playing styles for virtually any orchestration imaginable. It is also easy to use. Just play and go.

The Woodwinds come in two libraries. One featuring Flutes and Clarinets. The other featuring Oboes and Bassoons. All four instrument sections were deep-sampled (37K samples) symmetrically, so you can easily layer everything together.

The Ostinato Woodwinds contains a deep wealth of short notes and an abundance of true repeated patterns recorded at multiple dynamics and velocities - essentially offering you truly realistic repeated patterns with full DAW-tempo sync.
The beauty of Century Ostinato series lives in the Ultra Deep-Sampled phrases.

Each uniquely captured expression and pattern is available across the range of the instrument at multiple dynamics, all while maintaining the same feel and human-like inaccuracies of a real performance by utilizing the fully host synchronized capabilities. This means you have ultimate flexibility and playability, all while letting the instrument work to fit your production.

The entire Ostinato series was painstakingly captured at 96 kHz before being carefully down-sampled to 48 kHz for ease of streaming. Each recording session also featured only the very best in recording equipment, ensuring an almost purely and impeccably maintained analog signal path. This not only preserves and enhances the accuracy and character of each instrument but helps us to truly honor the sound of these master musicians, presenting you with only the best virtual instruments have to offer.
Century Ostinato Woodwinds are available now:
Century Ostinato Woodwinds: Flutes and Clarinets ($98) https://8dio.com/instrument/century-ostinato-flute-clarinet-vol-1/
Century Ostinato Woodwinds: Oboes and Bassoons ($98) https://8dio.com/instrument/century-ostinato-oboe-bassoon-vol-2/


----------



## Pixelpoet1985 (Apr 18, 2021)

Sounds great! Now looking forward to the other woodwind libraries to complete the century orchestra. 😜


----------



## ansthenia (Apr 24, 2021)

Well, I'd love to try them out, but every time the download gets to 99% I get "Error, please restart download" booo


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 24, 2021)

ansthenia said:


> Well, I'd love to try them out, but every time the download gets to 99% I get "Error, please restart download" booo


I have had the same download issues. A couple of tips:

1) support told me to download their latest 8dio Downloader tool, as only the latest version can succesfully fetch the Ostinato Winds apparently

(unfortunately, I did just that to no avail - but it may work for you)

2) in your customer area on the website there is an option (next to each library in your list of purchases) to “manually download” the samples. I decided to give that a try and it worked flawlessly. So maybe try that as well

8Dio Support: you may want to look into the latest downloader - in combination with these libraries.


----------



## ansthenia (Apr 24, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> I have had the same download issues. A couple of tips:
> 
> 1) support told me to download their latest 8dio Downloader tool, as only the latest version can succesfully fetch the Ostinato Winds apparently
> 
> ...


Updating the downloader didn't help, but the manual download worked fine. Thanks! Though I've noticed the flute doesn't have any of the runs in the individual articulations folder, while the Clarinet does. This the same with you? Seems either my download goofed a bit or it's an oversight by 8Dio.


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 24, 2021)

ansthenia said:


> Updating the downloader didn't help, but the manual download worked fine. Thanks! Though I've noticed the flute doesn't have any of the runs in the individual articulations folder, while the Clarinet does. This the same with you? Seems either my download goofed a bit or it's an oversight by 8Dio.


Glad that worked!

Hang on, let me check!


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 24, 2021)

@ansthenia @8Dio Productions 

So I have checked my Ostinato Woodwinds folders. Here are some findings:

Flutes indeed seems to have way less nki's than Clarinets. Bassoon seems to have all instruments and the Oboes have.... none. Was this intended? Are they still being developed / will they be rolled out at a later date? Or have Ansthenia and myself somehow not been able to download the entire package - given we have both opted for "manual downloads" because we couldn't get the 8Dio Downloader to work properly?

*Clarinet:






Flute:






Bassoon:
[nitpick: note the typo in "IndivUdual"
*





*Oboe:*






"Deze map is leeg" = Dutch for "This folder is empty"

Would love to hear from you @8Dio Productions 


Edit: created a support ticket as well. Will report back here when I receive a reply.


----------



## 8Dio News (Apr 26, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> @ansthenia @8Dio Productions
> 
> So I have checked my Ostinato Woodwinds folders. Here are some findings:
> 
> ...


We are working on a fix for the library. Anyone who has purchased the library already can receive the update for free. We should hopefully have it fixed within a few days


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 26, 2021)

8Dio News said:


> We are working on a fix for the library. Anyone who has purchased the library already can receive the update for free. We should hopefully have it fixed within a few days


Thanks! I have also received a very nice reply on my support ticket. Good luck sorting this out for us. And thanks for the support!


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Apr 26, 2021)

Thanks for spotting this guys
Can we got those folders renamed too 

My OCD thanks you in advance 

Just to clarify (since there are those people out there), I am not bothered if you honestly do rename them
I won't have a meltdown as I respond to real issues in life, call me old-fashioned


----------



## 8Dio News (May 5, 2021)

8Dio News said:


> We are working on a fix for the library. Anyone who has purchased the library already can receive the update for free. We should hopefully have it fixed within a few days





8Dio News said:


> If you haven't checked it out yet, our Century Ostinato Woodwinds libraries are LIVE!
> 
> It is finally here!
> Century Ostinato Woodwinds is one of our most awaited releases and we are ecstatic to offer it to you! One of the reasons is that we now offer true ostinato deep-sampling for both Strings, Brass and Woodwinds. This means you can combine all sections together and get complete realistic repeated playing styles for virtually any orchestration imaginable. It is also easy to use. Just play and go.
> ...


(In case some of you have not seen my post in the other thread, here you go) 
Okay, folks. We have fixed the missing patches for the Ostinato Woodwind libraries! Please contact [email protected] to add the newest version to your account )


----------



## 8Dio News (May 5, 2021)

ansthenia said:


> Updating the downloader didn't help, but the manual download worked fine. Thanks! Though I've noticed the flute doesn't have any of the runs in the individual articulations folder, while the Clarinet does. This the same with you? Seems either my download goofed a bit or it's an oversight by 8Dio.


We just updated the libraries. All of the missing patches have been fixed. Please contact [email protected] to have the newest version added to your account.


----------



## doctoremmet (May 5, 2021)

Great! Thank you very much for the fast follow-up Hawk, Marissa and other appreciated colleagues of 8Dio Support.


----------



## ansthenia (May 11, 2021)

I contacted support but was still told they're still working on the fix


----------



## doctoremmet (May 11, 2021)

ansthenia said:


> I contacted support but was still told they're still working on the fix


There is a v1.1 that fixes the lack of the individual NKIs


----------



## 8Dio News (May 11, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> There is a v1.1 that fixes the lack of the individual NKIs
> 
> View attachment 49758


Yes. Please contact [email protected] to have the newest version added to your account.


----------



## Wunderhorn (May 26, 2021)

Where do we stand in regards to the reported issues on the Ostinato Woodwinds? Has it all been smoothed out by now or are those gonna be again "one of those" 8Dio libraries?


----------



## doctoremmet (May 26, 2021)

The individual instrument NKIs have been added in a v1.1 patch. The weird expanded key range is still a thing. Not really problematic for me, but no signs they will align it with the way Brass and Strings Ostinati were done. So, maybe wait until they issue another 50% coupon


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (May 26, 2021)

As an aside ...after the update I was playing around with it and I noticed on one of the instruments and (I think marcatos) the third round robin was an incorrect tune for one of the keys. I was to come back to it and never had a chance and now I'm not sure which instrument, patch and key but I did for sure find a bug there and was going to report before I got carried off by life. I think it might have been oboe marcatos.


----------



## doctoremmet (May 26, 2021)

Well, I will investigate some more as well shortly. It is a good idea to create a support ticket and push for continual improvement.


----------



## 8Dio News (May 26, 2021)

Wunderhorn said:


> Where do we stand in regards to the reported issues on the Ostinato Woodwinds? Has it all been smoothed out by now or are those gonna be again "one of those" 8Dio libraries?


Hello. All reported issues for Ostinato Woodwinds were fixed and deployed within a week of us receiving the issues. Please contact [email protected] if you would like the updated versions of Ostinato Woodwinds added to your account (assuming you own the previous versions)


----------



## 8Dio News (May 26, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Well, I will investigate some more as well shortly. It is a good idea to create a support ticket and push for continual improvement.


Very true. We cannot fix an issue unless we know about it


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (May 26, 2021)

8Dio News said:


> Very true. We cannot fix an issue unless we know about it



Bassoon - D2 - Marcatos, in the combined Patch vs individual, 3rd round robin. Will report in a bit but anyone can feel free to confirm.


----------



## dadadave (May 26, 2021)

8Dio News said:


> Hello. All reported issues for Ostinato Woodwinds were fixed and deployed within a week of us receiving the issues.



No, they weren't, unless i missed something and the bizarre keyboard ranges were fixed. Declaring a bug a feature and leaving users to come up with workarounds does not count as fixing it.

Having flutes and oboes play a extremely down-pitched, stretched beyond recognition, quasi-subsonic sample at C-0 is not a feature. There is a reason nobody else does anything like this, including 8dio in any of their other very many libraries of theirs that I own...


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (May 26, 2021)

Jeremy Morgan said:


> Bassoon - D2 - Marcatos, in the combined Patch vs individual, 3rd round robin. Will report in a bit but anyone can feel free to confirm.


....And reported officially. 

Personally I don't care about the wierd ranges. It might be unorthodox but if it's a bug it's one I could make a feature. If it's a feature it's an unorthodox one to be used.


----------



## doctoremmet (May 26, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> The weird expanded key range is still a thing. Not really problematic for me, but no signs they will align it with the way Brass and Strings Ostinati were done.


Agreed. In no way is the weird range to be considered “an intended feature”. Literally all other Century Ostinato libraries have very tidy and regular ranges. I too have opened a ticket, but that one never got any follow-up.

ticket #56729 / my final emailed comment
@8Dio News


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (May 27, 2021)

Jeremy Morgan said:


> ....And reported officially.
> 
> Personally I don't care about the wierd ranges. It might be unorthodox but if it's a bug it's one I could make a feature. If it's a feature it's an unorthodox one to be used.


And 8dio support replicated and confirmed the bug...it's on its way to the dev team to look at.


----------



## doctoremmet (May 27, 2021)

Jeremy Morgan said:


> And 8dio support replicated and confirmed the bug...it's on its way to the dev team to look at.


Ran into the same bug by chance - @8Dio News 






8Dio 60% sale using code 60DIO - Silka FREE with spend over $250


Wasn't he supposed to have a sale sometime? Did I miss it again? I fear you may have missed it. Also, damnit Dobby, stop enticing people to buy XSample in an 8Dio thread.




vi-control.net





Post #280. First WAV example, third part. Bassoon marcato patch playing a horrible bit of MIDI - but that’s beside the point. You can hear how out of tune it gets.


----------



## Robo Rivard (May 27, 2021)

With the 50% discount code, that was quite a deal!


----------



## 8Dio News (May 27, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Ran into the same bug by chance - @8Dio News
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! We received the ticket and are working to fix the bug. So far as I know, the extended range is not a bug, which is why it was not fixed with the previous bug issues.


----------



## doctoremmet (May 28, 2021)

8Dio News said:


> Thank you! We received the ticket and are working to fix the bug. So far as I know, the extended range is not a bug, which is why it was not fixed with the previous bug issues.


I know you guys have not recognized the extended range as a bug. But maybe just reflect on this (internally as a team I mean): why do all other Century Ostinato volumes have very specific “non-extended” key ranges for their articulations, and why should that not be better? Or why do the Legion Series 66 Cellos have their extended range marked by a green colour (which is neat). It’s all about consistency.

I did run into a situation where the extended keyrange keys actually interfere with the keyswitches themselves. So... I press a keyswitch and inadvertently a wayyyyy downtuned note plays. Now that most certainly is a bug 

All these libraries need is that last 1% of TLC and they’re perfect. I’m rooting for the v1.3 to be the charm. ❤️


----------



## 8Dio News (May 28, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> I know you guys have not recognized the extended range as a bug. But maybe just reflect on this (internally as a team I mean): why do all other Century Ostinato volumes have very specific “non-extended” key ranges for their articulations, and why should that not be better? Or why do the Legion Series 66 Cellos have their extended range marked by a green colour (which is neat). It’s all about consistency.
> 
> I did run into a situation where the extended keyrange keys actually interfere with the keyswitches themselves. So... I press a keyswitch and inadvertently a wayyyyy downtuned note plays. Not that most certainly is a bug
> 
> All these libraries need is that last 1% of TLC and they’re perfect. I’m rooting for the v1.3 to be the charm. ❤️


Will you send an email to [email protected] about the range conflict. Since we're working on fixing the other bug reported in the Bassoon, now would be a good time to also throw that fix in as well for the v1.3 update.


----------



## doctoremmet (May 28, 2021)

Will do. Love the interaction on this forum too. Much appreciated!


----------



## 8Dio News (May 28, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Will do. Love the interaction on this forum too. Much appreciated!


You're welcome! I'm a woodwind player, so the recent woodwind library releases are near and dear to me.


----------



## doctoremmet (May 28, 2021)

8Dio News said:


> You're welcome! I'm a woodwind player, so the recent woodwind library releases are near and dear to me.


I did a quick “run through” of some Claire and all of ISW (using a horrible bit of static MIDI) for some other forum members in the “8Dio Sale” thread yesterday. The Claire flute and the ISW / Warm Winds bass clarinet and cor anglais are some of my favourite woodwind samples.

I am a pianist myself, but I did buy a clarinet last year - for fun. It is a HARD instrument to learn 

(spot the woodwind instrument)


----------



## 8Dio News (May 28, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> I did a quick “run through” of some Claire and all of ISW (using a horrible bit of static MIDI) for some other forum members in the “8Dio Sale” thread yesterday. The Claire flute and the ISW / Warm Winds bass clarinet and cor anglais are some of my favourite woodwind samples.
> 
> I am a pianist myself, but I did buy a clarinet last year - for fun. It is a HARD instrument to learn
> 
> ...


----------



## doctoremmet (May 28, 2021)

Love those lower range winds! I am a huge Mick Karn fan myself and that sort of exposed me to a lot of woodwinds in a contemporary art rock setting back in the late eighties. My love is deeply rooted!


----------



## 8Dio News (May 28, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Love those lower range winds! I am a huge Mick Karn fan myself and that sort of exposed me to a lot of woodwinds in a contemporary art rock setting back in the late eighties. My love is deeply rooted!



Oh yeah! This is some good stuff


----------



## doctoremmet (May 28, 2021)

He is mainly known as a unique fretless bassguitar player ofcourse... but I may even like his woodwind side better.


----------



## Wunderhorn (May 28, 2021)

Took advantage of the sale to get the Ostinato Woodwinds. I think they are great and will be very useful for me.

The extended key range however is puzzling me. If that is supposed to be a 'feature' it needs to be something that can be switched off for a variety of reasons. I contacted support about it but the response was not very encouraging.

@Troels Folmann and @8Dio News - could we please have this addressed? At the least for consistency's sake to the other Ostinato libraries, this should not be the default state of the instruments.


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Jun 23, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Ran into the same bug by chance - @8Dio News
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As a side note this was fixed. I did work with support to confirm and test the resolution and I'm all good. They did say that it would make it into an update.


----------



## Wunderhorn (Jun 29, 2021)

Yes, great that the Bassoon bug was fixed!

Now there is the issue left with the instrument's range.
I managed to fix it 'under hood' in Kontakt, the only problem is that the color coding on the keys do not reflect the newly corrected change. Does anyone know how to make the color coding reflect the actual range?


----------



## 8Dio News (Jun 30, 2021)

Official Update announcement: The update with the Bassoon bug fix is up! Please contact our Customer Support via email at [email protected] or in our Support Chat to have the updated version added to your account.


----------



## widescreen (Jun 30, 2021)

8Dio News said:


> Official Update announcement: The update with the Bassoon bug fix is up! Please contact our Customer Support via email at [email protected] or in our Support Chat to have the updated version added to your account.


Is this V1.3 that I already have for 3 days?


----------



## 8Dio News (Jul 1, 2021)

widescreen said:


> Is this V1.3 that I already have for 3 days?


Yes Ostinato Woodwinds Volume 2 v1.3 is the current version


----------

